#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: پارتیشن بندی هارد 3 ترابایت

## rashonh

سلام
یه هارد 3 ترابایت اینتر نال  وسترن دیجیتال موقع پارتیشن بندی 740 گیگ را اجازه پارتیشن نمی دهد از چه نرم افزاری استفاده کنم که MBR را به GPT تبدیل کند

----------

*kiyanmz*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habibi92

سلام 
اول با سی دی ویندوز xp پارتیشن بندی کنید بعد ویندوز 7 نصب کنید مشکلتون حل میشه .

اگر با ویندوز 7 پارتیشن بندی میخواید بکنید اجازه نمیده بیشتر 4 پارتیشن بزنید باید یه پارتیشن 100 مگابایتی که اتوماتیک ساخته میشه رو دلیت کنید بعد میتونید پارتیشن بیشتری از 4 تا بسازید .

----------


## rashonh

سلام ممنون مشکل از تعداد درایو نیست مشکل اینجاست که برای پارتیشن بندی هاردهای 2 ترا به بالا باید MBR هارد تبدیل به GPT شود تا اجازه پارتیشن بندی  بیشتر از 2.3 ترا به بالا را بدهد البته فکر کنم . می خواهم بدونم از چه نرم افزاری استفاده کنم بهتر است

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## kh.a

من تا حالا برخورد نداشتم اما فکر کنم باید در تنظیمات بایوس بگردی .
از Acronis  هم باید بتونی استفاده کنی

----------


## masoud_tamiz

نه GPT جواب میده نه MBR
اگه راه حلی پیداکردی به منم بگو

----------

